# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Διαβρωτική σολντερίνη ακατάλληλη για ηλεκτρονικά και ηλεκτρικά κυκλώματα

## Roscovnicoff

Τις ημέρες αυτές αποφάσισα για πρώτη φορά να αγοράσω την πάστα για την συγκόληση ηλεκτρικών συνδέσεων και ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων. Είχα ακούσει και από τον πατέρα μου (παλιός ηλεκτρονικός γαρ), αλλά και από φόρουμ, ότι η συχνή χρήση αυτής της πάστας (σολντερίνη) μπορεί να χαλάει τη μύτη από το κολλητήρι ή να διαβρώνει το τυπωμένο κύκλωμα. Υπέθεσα ότι, ως χημικός, τα υλικά αυτά καλυτερεύουν και δεν μπορεί, θα υπάρχουν πάστες που είναι μη διαβρωτικές. Επίσης νόμιζα ότι θα υπήρχε ποικιλία προϊόντων στην αγορά.
Τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι:
1. Υπάρχει μία και μοναδική πάστα, ή ένας και μοναδικός μονοπωλιακός αντιπρόσωπος (κατά 90% όλοι την έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει) στην αγορά. Όι περισσότεροι πουλάνε αυτή την επικίνδυνη πάστα.
2. Η σολντερίνη αυτή δεν είναι για κολλήσεις ηλεκτρικών και ηλεκτρονικών συνδέσεων, αλλά για επικασσιτερώσεις, κολλήσεις σωλήνων και γενικώς για μικροδουλιές, αλλά όχι για ηλεκτρονικά και ηλεκτρικά κυκλώματα και είναι ΔΙΑΒΡΩΤΙΚΗ!! (προκαλεί ανεπανόρθωτες βλάβες στο περιβάλλον και είναι ερεθιστική στα μάτια και στο δέρμα).

Σας παρουσιάζω την σολντερίνη που οι περισσότεροι μπορεί να χρησιμποιείται για τις συνδέσεις σας (όχι μπορεί είναι σίγουρο):
_STANNOL_&#174;soldering-paste_s.jpg Lotfett Soldering Paste
*L&#246;ttfett DIN EN 29454-1 3.1.1.C *NEU**


Προσπαθώντας λοιπόν να ικανοποίησω την περιέργεια μου σχετικά με αυτή την ουσία, βρέθηκα στο site της γερμανικής εταιρείας και διαβάζοντας στην ενότητα "tech info" (δείτε εδώ: http://www.stannol.de/Englisch/index.htm) διαπίστωσα με τα λύπης μου ότι με έπιασαν κορόϊδο. Αλλά μετά κατάλαβα ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος και έτσι θέλησα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

Πάντως έτσι απάντησα στον εαυτό μου γιατί επικρατεί αυτή η άποψη για την σολντερίνη (διαβρώνει εύκολα τα κολλητήρια και τα κυκλώματα).

Τέλος για να βοηθήσω *η κατάλληλη πάστα για κυκλώματα* από την εταιρεία είναι η  Kontakt lotpaste "Contact Soldering Paste" σε άσπρο κουτάκι που την βρήκα στο ebay (σύμφωνα πάντα με το φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας):
http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/Stannol_...620377524/item


*Stannol Kontakt - L&#246;tpaste Kontaktpaste *NEU**

----------


## tasosmos

Κι εγω την κλασικη μπλε χρησιμοποιω και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερα προβληματα. Βεβαια για συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις την χρησιμοποιω, εχω ενα κουτακι εδω και 4-5 χρονια και ακομα ουτε το 1/4 δεν εχω χαλασει.

Η μυτη στο "καλο" (antex) κολλητηρι μου ειναι ιδιας ηλικιας και ειναι μια χαρα ακομα οποτε το θεμα με τις μυτες νομιζω εχει να κανει περισσοτερο με το κολλητηρι το ιδιο. Εκτος κι αν μιλας για καποιον που βουταει το κολλητηρι μεσα στην σολντερινη καθε φορα πριν κανει κολλησεις (το εχω δει κι αυτο), εκει προφανως και θα εχεις προβληματα.

Μετα την κολληση θελει καθαρισμα το σημειο γιατι βασιζεται σε χλωριουχο ψευδαργυρο με αποτελεσμα τα υπολειμματα να ειναι αγωγιμα αλλα εκτος αυτου τι διαφορα να εχει σε αποδοση με την αλλη? 

Και τι δραστικο συστατικο περιεχει η αλλη μιας που πηρες τετοια υποθετω?

----------


## SakisMS

Η σολντερίνη είναι ότι χειρότερο για χρηση σε ηλεκτρονικά. Προκαλει οξειδώσεις στα τυπωμένα κυκλώματα. Στα ηλεκτρονικά είναι εντελώς περιττή η χρήση της. Αν κάποιος τη θεωρεί απαραιτητη για να κάνει μια κόληση καλό θα είναι να αγοράσει ένα κομάτι καθαρή ρητινη. Κάνει ακριβώς την ίδια δουλεια με τη σολντερίνη, είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνη και έχει και καλύτερο άρωμα.

----------

IRF (15-04-18)

----------


## tasosmos

Οταν λες ρητινη?

Προσωπικα την χρησιμοποιω αν εχω να κολλησω οξειδωμενα καλωδια ή για επικασσιτερωση πλακετας. Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις χρειαζεται κατι, δεν επαρκει το flux που εχει το καλαι.

----------


## Nemmesis

ο κλασικος ο ελληνας... το τοσο το κανει ΤΟΣΟ....
εννοειται πως στις πλακετες δεν χρειαζομαστε καν σολδερινη... η καλαϊ εχει ενσωματομενη οση ποσοτητα χρειαζετε, που σε πολλες περιπτωσεις και αυτη ειναι περισσοτερη απο οσο χρειαζετε.... 
ενα τετοιο μπλε κουτακι το εχω 4 χρονια και αν δεν το χασω θα μου παει σχεδον αλλο τοσα.... για να βαλω εγω σολδερινη εξτρα στα καλλωδια πρεπει να ειναι μαυρος ο χαλκος... αλλιως με την κλασικη κοκκινη καλαϊ ειναι μια χαρα...

----------


## Roscovnicoff

Το θέμα αυτό της σολντερίνης το ξεκίνησα γιατί θέλω να φτιάξω καλώδια ήχου και πρέπει να κολλήσω τις επαφές του καλωδίου με τις επίχρυσες επαφές RCA και Jack 6.3mm. Από τα λίγα που ξέρω θα είναι "κομματάκι" δύσκολο να κάνω κόλληση στις επαφές απλώς με καλάϊ (και δεν θέλω να ξύσω καμμία επίχρυση επαφή για να φανεί από κάτω το νικέλιο που έχει). Έτσί αγόρασα κι εγώ αυτή την σολντερίνη που ανέφερα. Η ένστασή μου είναι γιατί να πουλάνε στην εγχώρια αγορά αυτή την μάρκα κατά αποκλειστικότητα και εν γνώση του κατασκευαστή (αυτός ξέρει καλύτερα) τετοιου τύπου πάστα. Και δεν φτάνει μόνο αυτό είναι και επικίνδυνη στο περιβάλλον (ειδική σήμανση) στο οποίο αναφέρει ότι προκαλεί ανεπανόρθωτες βλάβες στο περιβάλλον (έχω και μικρά παιδιά στο σπίτι). Όπερ σημαίνει μακρυά από τέτοια χημικά!
Μόνο ένας μαγαζάτορας ήταν ειλικρινής. Μου είπε ότι δεν φέρνει σολντερίνη γιατί δεν μπορεί να βρει την κατάλληλη (γιατί άραγε :Wink: . Αυτές (δηλαδή αυτή και μόνο αυτή) που κυκλοφορούν είναι καρκινογόνες.
Πάντως αναρωτιέμαι εάν το πρόβλημα με τις κολλήσεις σε ηλεκτρονικά ή ηλεκτρικά κυκλώματα είναι η μετάδοση της θερμότητας (φυσικά έχεις από πριν καθαρίσει καλά τα οξειδωμένα μέρη με σύρματάκι και έπειτα τα έχεις καθαρίσει με διαλύτη, όπως καθαρό οινόπνευμα ή βενζίνη ή ακετόνη κλπ), τότε γιατί δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μία θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα, έτσι ώστε να ομογενοποιηθεί η θερμότητα παντού και να γίνει μία ομοιόμορφη κόλληση. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα καταφέρουμε το ίδιο αποτέλσμα με την σολντερίνη και μάλιστα χωρίς την χρήση επικίνδυνων ουσιών για τον εαυτό μας και το περιβάλλον.
Πάντως αυτό που αναφέρει ο SakisMS είναι σωστό σχετικά με την ρητίνη. Η σολντερίνη που αναφέρει η εταιρεία, η οποία είναι κατάλληλη για κολλήσεις έχει "rosin" ελληνηστί ρητίνη. Οι ρητίνες είναι φυσικές και συνθετικές. Οι φυσική ρητίνη είναι αυτή π.χ. η ρετσίνι των κωνοφόρων δένδρων και η μαστίχα των μαστιχόδενδρων. 
Αλλά μπορείς να μας πληροφορήσεις καλύτερα που τις πουλάνε και σε τι συσκευασία είναι;

----------


## navar

το flux ... τί περισσότερο κάνει έχει ? μιας και βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται πάρα πολύ !
το ίδιο μπλέ κουτάκι έχω και εγώ και όταν το χρειάζομαι εστω και λίγο μου την σπάει απίστευτα η μυρωδιά ! λές και είναι γράσσο μυρίζει !
η ρητίνη πως χρησιμοποιείται και πού ? σε ποιές περιπτώσεις ?

----------


## tasosmos

To flux ειναι υγρο διαλυμα, οχι αλοιφη. Προσωπικα χρησιμοποιω για κολλησεις σε smd ολοκληρωμενα με πολυ μικρο pitch λογω του οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο στην εφαρμογη και δεν αφηνει τοσα καταλοιπα. 

Το δραστικο συστατικο μπορει να ειναι και το ιδιο με την "μπλε" οποτε χρειαζεται παλι καθαρισμα μετα ή αλλο οποτε πιθανως οχι.

rosin core απ'οτι ξερω ειναι ολα τα συγχρονα καλαι για ηλεκτρονικη χρηση, ειναι το υγρο που εχει μεσα δλδ και δεν χρειαζεται καθαρισμα.

Οσον αφορα τοξικοτητα κτλ δεν νομιζω οτι ο χλωριουχος ψευδαργυρος ειναι χειροτερος για το περιβαλλον απο τον μολυβδο που περιεχουν οι κολλησεις...

----------


## Roscovnicoff

Τελικά να γιατί τα φόρουμ είναι οφέλιμα μαθαίνεις πράγματα που μπορούν να χρησιμέψουν και σε άλλους. Λοιπόν, η ποσότητα ρητίνης που έχει το καλάϊ είναι σε ποσοστό περίπου 1%. Αυτό που κάνει είναι να βοηθάει στην εύκολη ροή του λιωμένου μετάλλου και να δημιουργήσει καλύτερες προϋποθέσεις αγώγιμης επαφή με τον χαλκό π.χ., γιατί "σπάει" την αντίσταση των οξειδίών του μετάλλου, που δημιουργούνται πάνω στο χαλκό κατά την θέρμανση. Δηλαδή όταν θερμαίνουμε με το κολλητήρι τον χαλκό, αυτός οξειδωνεται ακαριαία δημιουργώντας ένα θερμοανθεκτικό στρώμα (τουτέστιν δύστηκτο) από την σκουριά του. Η ρητίνη μεταφέρει τέτοια θερμοτητα που δεν μπορεί να της αντισταθεί το στρώμα αυτό και έτσι τήκεται μαζί με λιωμένο καλάϊ.

----------


## FILMAN

Η σολντερίνη χαλάει τη μύτη του κολλητηριού όταν αυτή είναι χάλκινη. Αν είναι καδμίου δεν τη χαλάει. Θεωρώ ότι η χρήση της είναι περιττή σε κάθε περίπτωση. Ακόμα και σε οξειδωμένα μέταλλα με λίγο ξύσιμο, η κόλληση εισχωρεί κάτω από τη σκουριά στο σημείο συγκόλλησης με αποτέλεσμα να επιτυγχάνεται η σωστή κόλληση. Ένα κομμάτι αχρησιμοποίητης κόλλησης αφημένο στο ένα από τα δυο υλικά προς κόλλημα κάνει πραγματικά θαύματα. Κατά το τράβηγμα του κολλητηριού δεν δημιουργούνται κλωστές κόλλησης ή οτιδήποτε άλλο ενοχλητικό.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Το θέμα αυτό της σολντερίνης το ξεκίνησα γιατί θέλω να φτιάξω καλώδια ήχου και πρέπει να κολλήσω τις επαφές του καλωδίου με τις επίχρυσες επαφές RCA και Jack 6.3mm. Από τα λίγα που ξέρω θα είναι "κομματάκι" δύσκολο να κάνω κόλληση στις επαφές απλώς με καλάϊ (και δεν θέλω να ξύσω καμμία επίχρυση επαφή για να φανεί από κάτω το νικέλιο που έχει). Έτσί αγόρασα κι εγώ αυτή την σολντερίνη που ανέφερα.



σε επιχρυσα RCA φανταζομαι δεν βαζεις παλια καλλωδια...  η  καλαϊ  εχει αρκετη σολδερινη μεσα της για τετοιες δουλειες... τι καλαϊ εχεις? γιατι αν ειναι καμια πεταμενη σωστη δουλεια δεν κανεις...  οι περισσοτερες κινεζικες οταν τις ζεστανεις "κοχλαζουν" απο την πολυ κακη σολδερινη που εχει μεσα...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Έχω ακριβώς την ίδια εδώ και κάποια χρόνια μόνο και μόνο για κάποιες επισκευές σε παλιές συσκευές όπου μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποιοι οξειδωμένοι αγωγοί. Επειδή έχω δυο κολλητήρια παλιού τύπου με χάλκινη μύτη, κάποιες φορές λιμάρω ελαφρά το χαλκό όταν φθείρεται και χρησιμοποιώ λίγη αλοιφή για να γανωθεί η μύτη. Επίσης αν χρειαστεί να κολλήσω επάνω σε οξειδωμένη επαφή κόσας σε κύκλωμα με λυχνίες μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσω λίγο αλοιφή. Σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση δεν χρησιμοποιείται αυτή η αλοιφή ούτε και χρειάζεται επιπρόσθετη ρητίνη σε κλασικά (όχι SMT) κυκλώματα. Εννοείται ότι οπουδήποτε αν χρησιμοποιηθεί η εν λόγω αλοιφή έπειτα χρειάζεται σχολαστικό καθαρισμό με οινόπνευμα ή βενζίνη ή κάποια άλλο υλικό. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα μπορεί να οξειδώσει τα μέταλλα. Επειδή ασχολούμαι και με κολλήσεις σε υδραυλικά (επισκευές) μπορώ να σας πω ότι η αλοιφή που χρησιμοποιείται στους χαλκοσωλήνες έχει ίδια ή παρόμοια σύσταση με την "ηλεκτρονική" σολντερίνη και οξειδώνει  το χαλκό αν δεν σκουπιστεί.

----------


## makoulis

Εγώ παιδιά να σας πω αλήθεια την εν λόγο σολντερίνη την χρησιμοποιώ πολύ.. κυρίως για κωλύματα σε πλακέτες και βύσματα διαφόρων τύπων..την έχω κάνα 3άρι χρόνια και καμία πλακέτα δεν μου έχει οξειδωθεί στο σημείο της κόλλησης (φυσικά μετά έχει καθάρισμα με ασετόν (το οινόπνευμα δεν μου το βάζει τελιος) και δεν μένει τπτ πανω.τώρα για το κολλητήρι πάρα πολύ σπάνια το βουτάς μέσα.. πιστεύω πώς ο καλύτερος τρόπος να καθαρίζεις το κολλητήρι είναι πάντα να αφήνεις λύγο περιττό καλάι επάνω και να το σκουπίζεις σε ένα συρματάκι για κατσαρόλα... κάτω είναι το κολλητήρι μου που το έχω τρία χρόνια κα το καθαρίζω με αυτόν τον τρόπο..




P9080209.jpgP9080205.jpg

----------


## mariosm

Μακη σοβαρα αυτη ειναι η μυτη απο το κολλητηρι σου; :Confused1: 
Και δεν το πετας στα σκουπιδια;

----------


## Roscovnicoff

Παλιότερα την μύτη από το κολλητήρι την καθαρίζανε με κολοφώνιο. Το κολοφώνιο είναι η στερεή ρητίνη από τα κονοφώρα δένδρα, δηλαδή ρετσίνι. Πάντως μια καλή κόλληση είναι συνάρτηση της θερμοκρασίας που βγάζει το κολλητήρι και της επιφάνειας στην οποία γίνεται η κόλληση. Η καλή κόλληση είναι αποτέλσμα της ομοιόμορφης κατανομής της θερμοκρασίας και των δύο (κολλητήρη και χαλκός π.χ.) και για να έχεις ομοιόμορφη κατανομή θα πρέπει να μην υπάρχουν στρώματα υλικών που ανθίστανται στην θερμοκρασία. Αυτά τα στρώματα είναι η σκουριά στη μύτη από το κολλητήρη και η σκουριά στο χαλκό (οξείδια των μετάλλων). 
Για αυτό όταν τελειώσουμε την "δουλειά' μας βάζουμε καλάι στο κολλητήρι για να το προστατεύσουμε από τυχόν οξειδώσεις, αλλά δεν το καθαρίζουμε έτσι. Για αυτό πριν βάλουμε καλαι το σκουπίζουμε με σφουγγαράκι κατσαρόλας και μετά το επικασσιτερώνουμε και το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει. Είναι κάτι σαν το γάνωμα των χάλκινων σκευών. Ξύνανε τα πράσινα οξείδια του χαλκού (σκουριά) και μετά περνούσανε χλωριούχο ψευδάργυρο (συστατικό της σημερινής σολντερίνης) για να μπορέσει να απλωθεί ο κασσίτερος στην επιφάνεια του χαλκινου σκεύους (όπως και με τις κολλήσεις των ηλεκτρονικών και ηλεκτρικών συνδέσεων).
Στα χρωματοπωλεία υπάρχει σκόνη τσίγκου (ψευδάργυρος Zn), που χρησιμοποιείται στα γύψινα, στο στοκάρισμα κλπ. Εάν σε αυτή την σκόνη ρίξουμε υδροχλωρικό οξύ (θα το βρούμε και ως σπίρτο), μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μία σπητική σολντερίνη η οποία μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για επικασσιτερώσεις μετάλλων. Εάν διαλύσουμε και λίγη ρετσίνι τότε η σολντερίνη μας θα γίνει ακόμη καλύτερη. Μπορεί να είναι διαβρωτική, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν θα είναι τόσο επιβλαβής για το περιβάλλον, όπως αυτή που μας πουλάνε. Γιατί ούτως η άλλως αυτή που υπάρχει στην αγορά είναι διαβρωτική και απαγορευτική για τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα, σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή.
Προσοχή μόνο όταν ρίχνουμε υδροχλωρικό οξύ εκλύεται υδρογόνο το οποίο είναι ένα έφλεκτο αέριο.
Το υπόλοιπο υδροχλωρικό οξύ μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε με μια μικρή ποσότητα οξυζενέ (υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου Η2Ο2) από το φαρμακείο για να κάνουμε ένα εξίσου φιλικότερο περιβαλλοντικά υλικό αποχάλκωσης με αριστά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## TSAKALI

γιατι Μαριε ?? αν προσεξεις θα δεις οτι ειναι ενταξει η μυτη , το σημειο που κολλαει ειναι καλο,οταν σπασει θα την πεταξει..
Εγω παντως τοσα χρονια που κολλαω ,δεν χρησιμοποιησα ,ουτε εχω σολδερινη, μονο σφουγγαρακι με νερο..
Επισης , αναφερθηκε εδω μεσα, και ηθελα να κανω ενα σχολιο για τα επιχρυσα βυσματα που χρησιμοποιουν στα ηχητικα,
πιστευω οτι δεν προσφερουν τιποτα παραπανω απο τα απλα , (για τον ηχο μιλαω παντα) ουτε τα "ειδικα" καλωδια για τα
μεγαφωνα των αυτοκινητων..βαζοντας ιδιας διατομης απλα καλωδια θα εχουμε το ιδιο αποτελεσμα ...

----------


## Roscovnicoff

> σε επιχρυσα RCA φανταζομαι δεν βαζεις παλια καλλωδια...  η  καλαϊ  εχει αρκετη σολδερινη μεσα της για τετοιες δουλειες... τι καλαϊ εχεις? γιατι αν ειναι καμια πεταμενη σωστη δουλεια δεν κανεις...  οι περισσοτερες κινεζικες οταν τις ζεστανεις "κοχλαζουν" απο την πολυ κακη σολδερινη που εχει μεσα...



Nemmesis θα με ενδιέφερε η γνώμη σου για το καλαι που έχω, αλλά ρωτώ και όλους εδώ στο φόρουμ. Το καλάι μου είναι από Γαλλία, καθώς γράφει (mlq, mlo δεν ξέρω κάτι τέτοιο διαβάζω σαν φίρμα) με αναλογία κασσιτέρου:μολύβδου 60:40 (Sn60 Pb40). Είναι καλό; Και αν δεν είναι τι μου προτείνεις/προτείνετε; Εσύ τι χρησιμοποιείς για "άριστες" κολλήσεις;

----------


## leosedf

flux υπάρχει και σε gel μορφή και συνήθως είναι τραγικά ακριβά.
Αξίζουν τα φράγκα αν κάνεις super διαστημικές κολλήσεις (όπως ο Radiometer) όμως, δεν συγκρίνεται τίποτα με αυτό.
btw ποιός νοιάζεται για το περιβάλλον όταν το πιό αθώο υλικό στο εργαστήριο του σκοτώνει ελέφαντα στα 5χλμ?

----------


## Roscovnicoff

> γιατι Μαριε ?? αν προσεξεις θα δεις οτι ειναι ενταξει η μυτη , το σημειο που κολλαει ειναι καλο,οταν σπασει θα την πεταξει..
> Εγω παντως τοσα χρονια που κολλαω ,δεν χρησιμοποιησα ,ουτε εχω σολδερινη, μονο σφουγγαρακι με νερο..
> Επισης , αναφερθηκε εδω μεσα, και ηθελα να κανω ενα σχολιο για τα επιχρυσα βυσματα που χρησιμοποιουν στα ηχητικα,
> πιστευω οτι δεν προσφερουν τιποτα παραπανω απο τα απλα , (για τον ηχο μιλαω παντα) ουτε τα "ειδικα" καλωδια για τα
> μεγαφωνα των αυτοκινητων..βαζοντας ιδιας διατομης απλα καλωδια θα εχουμε το ιδιο αποτελεσμα ...



Πάντως εάν ενδιαφέρεσε για ένα καλό site όσον αφορά τον ήχο, ο οποίος είναι και από τους λίγους που έχουν στην Ελλάδα καλώδια ήχου Mogami, είναι το:
http://www.gpanagopoulos.com/eshop/index.php.
Εκεί θα βρεις ότι χρειάζεσαι για να φτιάξεις ένα καλό κλώδιο για επαγγελμτικό ήχο και γενικώς διάφορα άλλα εξαρτήματα που αφορούν τους μουσικούς και τον ήχο ειδικότερα.
Εγώ τα επίχρυσα βίσματα τα θέλω για να μπορώ να βγάζω έναν καθωσπρέπει ήχο για την ηλεκτρακουστική μου κιθάρα. Όταν θα τα φτιάξω θα σας ενημερώσω για την διαφορά του ήχου και αν αξίζουν τα επίχρυσα βίσματα που θα συνδέσω.
Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι στον αναλογικό ήχο θα πρέπει να κάνουν την διαφορά (υπάρχει και ο άτιμος ο θόρυβος βλέπεις). Στον ψηφιακό, ούτως ή άλλως υπάρχουν "κομμένες" συχνότητες και είναι πιο καθαρός και φιλτραρισμένος εκ' γενετής. Για αυτό θέλω να δώσω τόσο σημασία στην κόλληση. Εάν είναι να μου διαβρώσει η σολντερίνη τις επαφές (τον χαλκό του καλωδίου) ή αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσω σολντερίνη και θα πρέπει να θερμάνω πολύ το μέταλλο και μου λιώσει κανένα πλαστικό μέρος του βίσματος, τότε καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσω απλό καλώδιο και απλά βίσματα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την αναλογική ηχητική μου απόδοση.

----------


## makoulis

Στο σημείο που ζεσταίνουμε για να κολλήσουμε δν έχει ανάγκη. Είναι σαν καινούριο. Τώρα πίσω γτ έγινε έτσι δεν ξέρω..παντός για τα λευτά του και την μάρκα του (με κάψες) είναι τέλειο. Την δουλειά του μια χαρά την κάνει οπότε δν υπάρχει θέμα :Laugh:

----------


## TSAKALI

ο ηχος ειναι χαμηλη συχνοτητα, και δεν περναει μονο απο το εξωτερικο του αγωγου , οπως η RF. Θα προτεινα
να βαλεις ολοχρυσα καλωδια και βυσματα, 24Κ κατα προτιμηση, αλλα και παλι δεν πιστευω οτι θα "ακους" την διαφορα..
 ολα ειναι θεμα marketing..

----------


## Roscovnicoff

> Κι εγω την κλασικη μπλε χρησιμοποιω και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερα προβληματα. Βεβαια για συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις την χρησιμοποιω, εχω ενα κουτακι εδω και 4-5 χρονια και ακομα ουτε το 1/4 δεν εχω χαλασει.
> 
> Η μυτη στο "καλο" (antex) κολλητηρι μου ειναι ιδιας ηλικιας και ειναι μια χαρα ακομα οποτε το θεμα με τις μυτες νομιζω εχει να κανει περισσοτερο με το κολλητηρι το ιδιο. Εκτος κι αν μιλας για καποιον που βουταει το κολλητηρι μεσα στην σολντερινη καθε φορα πριν κανει κολλησεις (το εχω δει κι αυτο), εκει προφανως και θα εχεις προβληματα.
> 
> Μετα την κολληση θελει καθαρισμα το σημειο γιατι βασιζεται σε χλωριουχο ψευδαργυρο με αποτελεσμα τα υπολειμματα να ειναι αγωγιμα αλλα εκτος αυτου τι διαφορα να εχει σε αποδοση με την αλλη? 
> 
> Και τι δραστικο συστατικο περιεχει η αλλη μιας που πηρες τετοια υποθετω?



Δεν την έχω πάρει ακόμη, αλλά την παράγγειλα. Εννοείται ότι αυτή η πάστα δεν είναι διαβρωτική. Και γιατί να είναι άλλωστε. Αφού τα μέρη που θα κολλήσεις είναι μικρής επιφάνειας και μπορείς να τα καθαρίσεις εύκολα από τα οξείδια με ένα σφουγγαράκι της κουζίνας. Δεν είναι σωλήνες που σκουριάζουνε και θα πρέπει να έχεις συμπαγή κόλληση. Στις ηλεκτρονικές συνδέσεις δεν διαχειριζόμαστε μεγάλη ποσότητα μετάλλου και επιφανειών, οπότε αυτό που θέλεις είναι στην ουσία μία πάστα που να άγει καλά την θερμότητα στο σημείο της κόλλησης. Η βάση της είναι η φυσική ρητίνη που κάνει αυτή την δουλειά. Aναφέρεται αγγλικά ως "*rosin*", που είναι η φυσική ρητίνη, γιατί οι συνθετικές αναφέρονται ως "*resin*".
Εάν λοιπόν πεις ότι δεν διαβρώνει, είναι φιλική στο περιβάλλον και στην δικιά σου υγεία είσαι κερδισμένος. 
Παιδιά αυτή η πάστα είναι καρκινογόνος ουσία... και δεν μπορείς να την πετάξεις και πουθενά!!. Το σηματάκι που έχει με το δένδρο, εάν διαβάσετε στις σημάνσεις των χημικών, είναι χαρακτηριστικό για την επικινδυνότητα της. Αποφύγετε τέτοια χημικά ακόμη και να τα έχετε στο σπίτι σας.
Η συγκεκριμένη έχει σήμανση:
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/DMAGGI%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Users/DMAGGI%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG]xi.gif dan16.gif 
Xi: Ερεθιστική ουσία                   Ν: Επικίνδυνη για το περιβάλλον

με κωδικούς επικινδυνότητας:
R36/38: Ερεθιστική ουσία στο δέρμα και στα μάτια (φαντάσου ότι οι κολλήσεις που κάνουμε είναι σε απόσταση 20-30 εκ. και μπορεί καμμιά φορά και λιγότερο).
R51/53: Τοξική ουσία στους υδρόβιους οργανισμούς και μπορεί να προκαλέσει μη αντιστρεπτές μακροχόνιες βλάβες στο υδάτινο περιβάλλον.

και οι κωδικοί ασφαλείας είναι:
S2: Φυλάξτε την ουσία μακρυά από παιδιά
S25/25: Αποφύγετε την επαφή σε δέρμα και μάτια.

Εάν θέλετε να το ψάξετε περισσότερο και για άλλα χημικά που έχετε, επισκεφθείτε την σελίδα με τις διεθνής σημάνσεις των χημικών, που είναι:
http://actrav.itcilo.org/actrav-engl.../kemi/ctm2.htm

Όταν πάρω στα χέρια μου την καινούργια πάστα που είναι κατάλληλη για ηλεκτρονικά (όπως λέει η Γερμανική εταιρεία), εννοείται και θα την ψάξω καλά πριν την χρησιμοποιήσω και θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## leosedf

Καλά μην κάνετε σαν ψυχασθενής. Τόσα χρόνια την χρησιμοποιεί κόσμος.
Στην τελική κλαίν, και? Είναι το μόνο?

----------


## Roscovnicoff

> ο ηχος ειναι χαμηλη συχνοτητα, και δεν περναει μονο απο το εξωτερικο του αγωγου , οπως η RF. Θα προτεινα
> να βαλεις ολοχρυσα καλωδια και βυσματα, 24Κ κατα προτιμηση, αλλα και παλι δεν πιστευω οτι θα "ακους" την διαφορα..
>  ολα ειναι θεμα marketing..



Να σου πω τώρα με την κρίση τα χρυσά κλώδια και τα βίσματα θα είναι μία καλή επένδυση για το μέλλον. Ποιος ξέρει που θα φτάσει ο χρυσός  :Smile: .
Πάντως δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω. Εαν δεν ακούσω δεν έχω άποψη. Μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο με μεγάλη πιθανότητα θα έλεγα και σίγουρα πολλά είναι θέμα marketing. Αλλά από το να το αγοράσω όπου θα το πληρώσω και παραπάνω καλύτερα να το φτιάξω μόνος μου να το χαρώ κιόλας. Ένα καλώδιο 2 μέτρα που θα φτιάξω θα μου κοστίσει γύρω στα 20-30 ευρώ. Στην αγορά φαντάζομαι πολύ περισσότερο (βάλε και το μάρκετινγκ που λες).
Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι το αγωγιμότερο υλικό στην γη είναι ο χρυσός και δεν οξειδώνεται εύκολα. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το ρεύμα κυλάει χωρίς "τριβές" και στην έξοδο παίρνεις ακριβώς αυτό που δίνεις στην είσοδο. Έτσι όσο πιο καλό είναι το κλώδιο τόσο πιο πραγματικό ήχο παίρνεις. Μιλάμε πάντα για αναλογικό ήχο και όχι από CD.

----------


## Roscovnicoff

> Καλά μην κάνετε σαν ψυχασθενής. Τόσα χρόνια την χρησιμοποιεί κόσμος.
> Στην τελική κλαίν, και? Είναι το μόνο?



Εγώ απλώς ενημέρωση κάνω και καταθέτω τις απόψεις μου. Η ψυχασθένεια μου είναι η κοροϊδία της ελεύθερης αγοράς και των παραμυθιών που κατα καιρούς μας πουλάνε ότι δήθεν ενδιαφέρονται για το περιβάλλον και μας πειράζει το "βλαβερό" διοξείδιο του άνθρακα (μ' αρέσει η μπύρα δεν το κρύβω), που θα το χρυσοπληρώνουμε στα τέλη κυκλοφορίας, στις λάμπες οικονομίας με τους ατμούς υδραργύρου... και όταν θα σου λέει η Greenpeace (γιατί άραγε δεν την ακούσαμε να φωνάζει για την πετρελαιοκηλίδα στον κόλπο του Μεξικού :Wink:  "Να κλείνετε το standby από την τηλεόραση και το στερεφωνικό γιατί έτσι συμβάλλουμε στο περιβάλλον" (μεγάλη και ανυπολόγιστη καταστροφή δηλαδή), εμείς θα πρέπει να υπακούμε στις ηλίθιες παρενέσεις τους. Βλέπουμε το δένδρο και έχουμε χάσει όλο το δάσος.

Τελικά μάλλον είμαι ψυχασθενής. Συγγνώμη για τον παραλογισμό μου καθώς και το "άσχετο" του θέματος.

----------


## leosedf

Μα συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.
Το λές και μόνος σου όμως, υπάρχουν πράγματα χειρότερα για τα οποία θα πρέπει να ανυσηχούμε, περισσότερο μάλιστα απο μια σολντερίνη που την χρησιμοποιούν λιγοι συγκριτικά με τις λάμπες ή τις θάλλασες κλπ.

----------


## Roscovnicoff

> Μα συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.
> Το λές και μόνος σου όμως, υπάρχουν πράγματα χειρότερα για τα οποία θα πρέπει να ανυσηχούμε, περισσότερο μάλιστα απο μια σολντερίνη που την χρησιμοποιούν λιγοι συγκριτικά με τις λάμπες ή τις θάλλασες κλπ.



Πάντως μου έδωσες ιδέα για την φωτό που έβαλα. Στην αρχή είπα να βάλω έναν ψυχασθενή, μετά όμως που το σκέφτηκα έβαλα ένα σύμβολο χημικής επικινδυνότητας  :Smile: 
Σε ευχαριστώ για την ιδεά που μου έδωσες.
Αλλά για να μπούμε στο θέμα μας, είχα κάνει μία ερώτηση παραπάνω στον/στην Nemmesis σχετικά με το καλαι που χρησιμοποιώ.
Εσύ τι λες; Είναι καλό; Εσύ τι καλάι προτείνεις για καλές κολλήσεις; Τα χαρακτηριστικά τα έχω γράψει παραπάνω στον/στην Nemmesis.

----------


## jim.ni

> Σας παρουσιάζω την σολντερίνη που οι περισσότεροι μπορεί να χρησιμποιείται για τις συνδέσεις σας (όχι μπορεί είναι σίγουρο):



τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά (για εμένα). Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ σολντερινη, τόσο απλά!

----------


## kx5

lol
Πρέπει να έχω το ίδιο κουτάκι από το 90, όταν αγόρασα το πρώτο μου κολλητήρι & smart kit!

Τη χρησιμοποιώ σε δύσκολες κολλήσεις, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος αν πραγματικά βοηθάει.

----------


## leosedf

Κι εγώ απο το 92-93 την έχω αλλα έχω να το χρησιμοποιήσω μάλλον απο τότε.

----------


## chip

Η σολντερίνη πράγματι βλάπτει τη μύτη του κολητηριού αλλά όχι τόσο ώστε να μην τη χρησιμοποιούμε και φυσικά πρέπει να κολάμε σε καλά αεριζόμενο χώρο (το χειμώνα κολάω πολύ λιγότερο  :Sad:  ).
αλλήθεια πόιος είναι ο εισαγωγέας της μπλε σολντερίνης, γιατί νομίζω οτι τελικά έχει χαθεί από την αγορά και θα ήθελα πολύ μια. 
Τελευταία πήρα μια με λιγότερο από ένα ευρώ που δεν λέει ποιος την κατασκευάσε (αλλά έχει τη φίρμα του εισαγωγέα) βγάζει πάρα πολλούς καπνούς (και φυσικά μυρίζει) και είναι σκληρη ώστε μόνο το ζεστό κολητήρι μπορεί να την τρυπήσει.
(το καλό βέβαια είναι οτι διαλύεται πανεύκολα με βενζίνη)
ΑΧΧΧ... που πήγε η μπλέ καλή σολντερίνη....!!

Κι εγώ τρελένομαι οταν ακούω τις ψευτιές για προστασία του περιβάλλοντος....
Αλλήθεια ποιος θα μου πει πόσο επιβαρύνει το περιβάλλον η παραγωγή φωτοβολταικών και όταν θα φτάσει η ώρα να τα πετάξουμε τι θα τα κάνουμε και αν θα επιβαρύνουμε το περιβάλλον?

----------


## classic

Προσωπικα χρησιμοποιω σολντερινη απο τοτε που ξεκινησα (1975..76).Οταν εχω καλωδιο το βουταω πρωτα λιγο στη σολντερινη.
Εαν μετα απο 5..6 χρονια αλλαξω και μια μυτη τι εγινε ρε παλικαρια!!!!!!! Οταν προσπαθω να γανωσω και μετεπειτα να κολησω ψιλο συρματακι Litz με πιο αλλο τροπο θα γινει αυτο ωστε να φυγει πρωτα το μεταξι, μετα το βερνικι και μετα να γανωθει ο καθε κλωνος???? Εκτος και εννοειται οτι για να κολησω ενα καλωσιο Litz 0,2 χιλιοστα θα πρεπει να το χαιδευω καμια εβδομαδα. Οσο για το συχνο καθαρισμα της μυτης δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ατομο που δουλευει πολυ συχνα το κολητηρι και μετα απο καθε κοληματακι αρχιζει το τριψιμο με το συρμα!!! μην τρελαθουμε κιολας

----------

xsterg (23-04-13)

----------


## navar

όπως είναι καυτό , του βάζεις μπόλικη κόλληση επάνω και το τρίβεις απο όλες τις πλευρές στο σφουγγαράκι με το νεράκι ! γίνεται τέλειο ! καινούργια η μύτη !

----------


## makoulis

εμένα προσωπικά δν με βολεύει αυτός ο τρόπος. γιατί μου φαίνετε ότι κρυώνει η μύτη και μετά θέλει να ζεσταθεί λίγο.. το σηματάκι το βλέπω τέλειο.. όμως αυτά όπως βολεύετε ο καθένας είναι

----------


## tasosmos

> Στα χρωματοπωλεία υπάρχει σκόνη τσίγκου (ψευδάργυρος Zn), που χρησιμοποιείται στα γύψινα, στο στοκάρισμα κλπ. Εάν σε αυτή την σκόνη ρίξουμε υδροχλωρικό οξύ (θα το βρούμε και ως σπίρτο), μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μία σπητική σολντερίνη η οποία μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για επικασσιτερώσεις μετάλλων. Εάν διαλύσουμε και λίγη ρετσίνι τότε η σολντερίνη μας θα γίνει ακόμη καλύτερη. Μπορεί να είναι διαβρωτική, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν θα είναι τόσο επιβλαβής για το περιβάλλον, όπως αυτή που μας πουλάνε. Γιατί ούτως η άλλως αυτή που υπάρχει στην αγορά είναι διαβρωτική και απαγορευτική για τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα, σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή.
> Προσοχή μόνο όταν ρίχνουμε υδροχλωρικό οξύ εκλύεται υδρογόνο το οποίο είναι ένα έφλεκτο αέριο.
> Το υπόλοιπο υδροχλωρικό οξύ μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε με μια μικρή ποσότητα οξυζενέ (υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου Η2Ο2) από το φαρμακείο για να κάνουμε ένα εξίσου φιλικότερο περιβαλλοντικά υλικό αποχάλκωσης με αριστά αποτελέσματα.



Μα ο χλωριουχος ψευδαργυρος ειναι το "επικινδυνο" συστατικο κυριως. Ποιος ο λογος να κανεις ολη την διαδικασια για να φτασεις στο ιδιο αποτελεσμα?

Επισης το υδροχλωρικο+οξυζενε δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι πιο φιλικο για το περιβαλλον. Ειτε με τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο ειτε με υδροχλωρικο οξυ παλι χλωριουχο χαλκο δεν θα εχεις ως αποτελεσμα? Απλα ειναι πιο φτηνο και πιο γρηγορο (αλλα και πιο επικινδυνο απο τον τριχλωριουχο) γι αυτο το προτιμαμε.


Οσον αφορα την μυτη απο το κολλητηρι απλα αφηνεις λιγο καλαι στην ακρη οταν το σβηνεις και μετα πριν κολλησεις το σκουπιζεις σε ενα σφουγγαρακι ή σε ενα κομματι χαρτι. Δεν υπαρχει λογος για διαδικασιες...

----------


## leosedf

btw στα χρωματοπωλεία δίνουν οξείδιο (zink oxide) και όχι σκόνη τσίγκου.

----------


## Roscovnicoff

> btw στα χρωματοπωλεία δίνουν οξείδιο (zink oxide) και όχι σκόνη τσίγκου.



Πάλι χλωριούχο ψευδάργυρο φτιάχνεις. Απλώς το ζητάς ως σκόνη τσίγκου. Σιγά μην ξέρει ο χρωματοπώλης το zink oxide και οτι ο τσίγκος είναι ο ψευδάργυρος.

----------


## Roscovnicoff

Εγώ είπα ότι: " μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μία σπητική σολντερίνη η οποία μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί *για επικασσιτερώσεις μετάλλων*" και όχι για ηλεκτρονικές συνδέσεις. Η πάστα σου για τις συνδέσεις δεν πρέπει να έχει χλωριούχο ψευδάργυρο κανονικά. Είναι διαβρωτικός.
Όσο για την αποχάλκωση, είπα ότι το σπίρτο που περισσέυει μπορείς να το κάνεις με το οξυζενε ένα καλό διάλυμα. Εάν τώρα εσύ θέλεις να αγοράσεις τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο οκ.
Γενικώς τα ανόργανα οξέα, βάσεις και άλατα είναι πιο εύκολα διαχειρίσιμα για το περιβάλλον. Το σπίρτο μπορείς να το σβήσεις με κάποια βάση και να το πετάξεις στον υπόνομο. Όσο για το οξυζενέ, όταν θα κοπείς στο ξύρισμα είναι ένα και ένα για απολύμανση και γρήγορο σταμάτημα του αίματος.

----------


## tasosmos

Ε δεδομενου οτι το καθαριζεις μετα την κολληση δεν εχει σημασια αν ειναι διαβρωτικο (αν και δεν αντιδρα με τον χαλκο απ οσα θυμαμαι χημεια, απλα πρεπει να καθαριζεται γιατι ειναι αγωγιμο και γιατι ειναι και οπτικα ασχημα τα υπολειμματα αλλα τεσπα) ή οχι.

Για αποχαλκωση δεν συμφερει να χρησιμοποιεις φαρμακευτικο οξυζενε btw, ειναι αρκετα ακριβο. Μπορεις να αγορασεις περιδρολ απο μαγαζι με χημικα το οποιο εκτος απο μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα ειναι και πολυ φτηνοτερο μιας που δεν ειναι καταλληλο για φαρμακευτικη χρηση.

----------


## thomasskoy

καλα αυτο με της μυτες απο τα κολητηρια ειναι αλο θεμα.Εχω παρει 2 κολητηρια κινεζικα και στο 1 εβαλα σολτερινη για καθαρισμα ενω το αλλο δουλεψε χωρις σολτερινη.και τα 2 φαγωθηκαν σχεδον το ιδιο.Στην δικη μου περιπτωση φτενε οι μυτες απο τα κολητηρια.ισως πρεπει να παρω καποιο καλο κολητιρι αν και δεν κολαω τακτικα.

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν χρειαζεται ποτε να βαλεις σολντερινη πανω στην μυτη του κολλητηριου κανονικα.
Οταν παιρνεις καινουργιο κολλητηρι/μυτη τυλιγεις απλα ενα κομματι καλαι γυρω απο την μυτη, με το που ζεσταθει λιωνει και επικασσιτερωνεται απο μονη της η μυτη.

----------


## Roscovnicoff

Μετά από πολύ γκουκλάρισμα σχετικά με τις πάστες και τα flux κόλλησης ηλεκτρονικών και ηλεκτρικών συνδέσεων βρήκα το παρακάτω site, στο οποίο έχει πληθώρα χημικών συνταγών για να φτιάξεις οποιοδήποτε είδος πάστας ή flux. (είτε για ηλεκτρονικά είτε και για μεταλλουργικά και γενικώς πιο "χονδρές" δουλειές).

http://chestofbooks.com/reference/He...Soldering.html (εδώ θα βρείτε για κόλληση σε ηλεκτρονικά, αλλά και για άλλες δουλειές)

Κατά γενική ομολογία *οι πάστες ή τα flux που έχουν ως βάση τον χλωριούχο ψευδάργυρο* είναι για μεταλλουργία και για κόλληση μετάλλων μεταξύ τους γενικά γιατί είναι πολύ διαβρωτικός. 
*Οι πάστες ή τα flux για ηλεκτρονικά* αποτελούνται κυρίως από ρετσίνι (rosin στα αγγλικά) το οποίο είναι είτε μόνο του, είτε ενεργοποιημένο με προσθήκη ασθενών οξέων και για να γίνει πάστα ή πιο παχύρευστο μπορεί να έχει ως προσθήκη υλικά όπως άμυλο ή λίπος (το λίπος έχει και αυτό ασθενή οξέα) κλπ.

Μία καλή *συνταγή για ένα παχύρευστο flux* είναι:

1. *Ρετσίνι* (το βρίσκεις από εκεί που φτιάχνουν τα κρασιά, από ebay και από μαγαζιά που πουλάνε μουσικά όργανα και το ζητάς ως ρετσίνι για βιολί http://www.musica.gr/pegasus/h002/list.php?omada0=108&omada1=273&omada2=404&omada3=6  000006&pcode=H002_I306000006)
Καλό είναι το ρετσίνι να είναι σε σκόνη για να διαλυθεί καλύτερα. Διαλύεται σε καθαρό οινόπνευμα.

2. *Διάλυμα αλκόολης* *70%* (καθαρό οινόπνευμα με νερό). Το καθαρό οινόπνευμα επειδή εξατμίζεται γρήγορα καλό είναι να το αναμείξεις με νερό σε αναλογία οινόπνευμα/νερό 70:30. Το νερό αν είναι απιονισμένο ακόμη καλύτερα (σαν αυτό που βάζουν στα ατμοσίδερα).

3.* Κιτρικό οξύ* ή αλλιώς οι νοικοκυρές το ξέρουν ως "ξυνό". Υπάρχει στα σουπερμάρκετ  σε άσπρη σκόνη που το βάζουν στα τρόφιμα. Το κιτρικό οξύ είναι συστατικό του χυμού του λεμονιού και είναι ένα ασθενές οξύ, αλλά πιο ισχυρό από τα ασθενή οξέα. Αντιδρά μόνο με το οξείδιο του χαλκού και δίνει άλας του χαλκού (κιτρικό άλας) και νερό. Δεν διαβρώνει το χαλκό. Το έχω δοκιμάσει κι εγώ σε αναλογία κιτρικού οξέος/νερού 30:100. Εάν έχεις ένα τυπωμένο, το αλείφεις με ένα πινελάκι δ/τος κιτρικού οξέος και μέσα σε ένα λεπτό ο χαλκός γυαλίζει και η κόλληση δεν φαντάζεσται πόσο έυκολα απλώνεται. Μετά θέλει λίγο σκούπισμα με ένα νοτισμένο πανάκι γιατί κολλάει λίγο. Η αναλογία κιτρικού οξέος/νερού μπορεί να είναι 20-40%. Παραπάνω από 40% η ικανότητα του κιτρικού να "καθαρίσει" τα οξείδια του χαλκού παραμένει η ίδια.

4. *Άμυλο*. Το άμυλο το βάζεις για να γίνει όσο πιο παχύρευστο θέλεις το flux σου. Πρώτα όμως θέλει να διαλυθεί σε ζεστό νερό και μετά να το αναμείξετε με τα άλλα συστατικά. Το άμυλο το παίρνετε από τις πατάτες (τις βράζετε και τις λιώνετε) ή πιο εύκολα αγοράζοντας πουρέ ή νισεστέ (κοινως καλαμποκάλευρο).

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Όταν άρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ ερασιτεχνικά κολλητήρι, εδώ και πάνω από 50 χρόνια, η σολντερίνη ήταν απαραίτητη. Κι αυτό διότι οι κολλήσεις και οι μύτες των κολλητηριών ήταν χονδροειδείς, σε σχέση με τις σημερινές, ενώ το σύρμα της κόλλησης ήταν χοντρότερο, σκληρότερο, συμπαγές, χωρίς ρητινέλαιο και με περισσότερο μόλυβδο. 
  Δεν θυμάμαι τί χρώμα είχε το πρώτο μου κουτί σολντερίνης, θυμάμαι όμως ότι μετά κάμποσα χρόνια  η πάστα είχε μαυρίσει και περιείχε βρωμιές και υπολείμματα κόλλησης από τις εμβαπτίσεις της καυτής μύτης του κολλητηριού.
  Σήμερα βρίσκονται στο συρτάρι μου 3 κουτιά σολντερίνης, όλα “Lotfett, Stannol, free from acid, made in Germany”.  2 μεγάλα μπλέ, των 50γρ. και 1 μικρό, των 20, μπλέ με μπεζ καπάκι και την ένδειξη «Amasan Lotfett». Το νεότερο από τα 2 μεγάλα παραμένει αχρησιμοποίητο. Το παλιότερο δεν φέρει την ένδειξη (X) της επικινδυνότητας, ούτε τη δ/νση του εργοστασίου, barcode κλπ.
  Επειδή χρησιμοποιούνται πολλοί σχετικοί όροι, που μπορεί να προκαλούν σύγχυση στους αρχάριους, ας  προσπαθήσουμε να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάποιους απ’αυτούς:

  Σολντερίνη=Πάστα ή κρέμα κόλλησης=flux gel.
  Γάνωμα=Επικασσιτέρωση.
  Rosin=Ρητίνη, ρητινέλαιο.
  Κόλληση=Η πράξη (διαδικασία)=soldering, αλλά και το υλικό (=καλάι) της κόλλησης .
  Καλάι (το, όχι «η»)=Σύρμα κόλλησης, από εύτηκτο μεταλλικό συγκολλητικό κράμα , με. συνηθέστερο το 60/40 (Pb60%Sn40%).
  Κόλληση με σολντερίνη (flux –ή rosine- core solder)= Σύρμα κόλλησης κούφιο, με πυρήνα από ρητινέλαιο.
  Νισαντήρι= «αμμωνιακό άλας»(χλωριούχο αμμώνιο). Χρησιμοποιείται από τους γανωματήδες.

----------


## dovegroup

> Όταν άρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ ερασιτεχνικά κολλητήρι, εδώ και πάνω από 50 χρόνια, η σολντερίνη ήταν απαραίτητη. Κι αυτό διότι οι κολλήσεις και οι μύτες των κολλητηριών ήταν χονδροειδείς, σε σχέση με τις σημερινές, ενώ το σύρμα της κόλλησης ήταν χοντρότερο, σκληρότερο, συμπαγές, χωρίς ρητινέλαιο και με περισσότερο μόλυβδο. 
> Δεν θυμάμαι τί χρώμα είχε το πρώτο μου κουτί σολντερίνης, θυμάμαι όμως ότι μετά κάμποσα χρόνια η πάστα είχε μαυρίσει και περιείχε βρωμιές και υπολείμματα κόλλησης από τις εμβαπτίσεις της καυτής μύτης του κολλητηριού.
> Σήμερα βρίσκονται στο συρτάρι μου 3 κουτιά σολντερίνης, όλα “Lotfett, Stannol, free from acid, made in Germany”. 2 μεγάλα μπλέ, των 50γρ. και 1 μικρό, των 20, μπλέ με μπεζ καπάκι και την ένδειξη «Amasan Lotfett». Το νεότερο από τα 2 μεγάλα παραμένει αχρησιμοποίητο. Το παλιότερο δεν φέρει την ένδειξη (X) της επικινδυνότητας, ούτε τη δ/νση του εργοστασίου, barcode κλπ.
> Επειδή χρησιμοποιούνται πολλοί σχετικοί όροι, που μπορεί να προκαλούν σύγχυση στους αρχάριους, ας προσπαθήσουμε να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάποιους απʼαυτούς:
> 
> Σολντερίνη=Πάστα ή κρέμα κόλλησης=flux gel.
> Γάνωμα=Επικασσιτέρωση.
> Rosin=Ρητίνη, ρητινέλαιο.
> Κόλληση=Η πράξη (διαδικασία)=soldering, αλλά και το υλικό (=καλάι) της κόλλησης .
> ...



Κώστα καλημέρα.
Νισαντήρι βάζω ακόμη στις πλακέτες που επικασσιτερώνω και πάει σφαίρα...
Οτι αφορά τη σολδερίνη ή σολντερίνη την βρίσκαμε σε κίτρινο κουτάκι made in UK ή USA η και JAPAN και εγώ προσωπικά δεν την έχω πρός κατανάλωση εδώ και 30 χρόνια, βρωμερό και άνευ ουσίας πράμα για υδραυλικούς και άν...
Ρετσίνι με αλκοόλη αραιωμένο ιδανικό για γάνωμα ακροδεκτών και συρμάτων.
Το μπλέ που λένε επίσης είναι πολλά χρόνια σε μαγαζιά με υδραυλικά είδη...
Είχε ο Κατουμάς μιά κόκκινη σε συνδιασμό με κόλληση με ραβδώσεις (μην πάει ο νούς σε πονηρά) που κόλλαγες παπάδες κόλλαγα με σπίρτο κεραία (χαλκό 1-1.5mm) στα μεσαία on air!!!!
Η βρώμα όμως βρώμα και πολύ toxic φίλε μου.
Ακόμη πουλάνε στο μοναστηράκι Νισαντήρι αν ψάξεις.

----------


## tasosmos

Νομιζω η σολντερινη (χλωριουχος ψευδαργυρος ειναι το δραστικο συστατικο, στα κλασικα που κυκλοφορουν εδω εστω) ειναι πιο ασφαλης απο το χλωριουχο αμμωνιο.

Με το χλωριουχο αμμωνιο λιγο πολυ εχεις παρομοιες αντιδρασεις δλδ τα μεταλλικα οξειδια θα γινονται χλωριουχες ενωσεις (αερια κυριως αν δεν κανω λαθος) αλλα αντι για ψευδαργυρο ή ενωσεις του στα αποτελεσματα εχεις αμμωνια ή αμμωνιουχα αλατα.

Τωρα απο χημεια δεν θυμαμαι και πολλα αλλα η λογικη μου λεει οτι ο ψευδαργυρος ειναι πιο ασφαλης...

----------


## stylianos1

μετά απο λίγο διάβασμα εδώ μέσα και με την ευκαιρία μιας παραγγελίας project box 
κότσαρα και αυτό εδώ για καμιά κόλληση επάνω σε πλακέτα 
http://www.tme.eu/en/details/anc559tf/fluxes/amtech/#
θα κάνω δουλειά ή πέταξα τα χρήματα μου ?

----------


## leosedf

Καλό είναι για απλές κολλήσεις κλπ. Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------

stylianos1 (04-04-13)

----------


## stylianos1

υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι αγώγιμα τα υπολείμματα που θα μένουν γύρω από τις κολλήσεις 
είδα ότι είναι no clean !!!!!!!!

άρα δεν είναι απαραίτητο το καθάρισμα μετά με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη κτλ

----------


## leosedf

Clean η no clean εγώ καθαρίζω. Εξαρτάται και από την εφαρμογή κιόλας, αν έχει να κάνει με RF τότε σίγουρα καθάρισμα.

----------

stylianos1 (04-04-13)

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Το μπλέ κουτί της σολντερίνης το δουλεύω εδώ και 20 χρόνια....Ούτε μύτες τρώει ούτε τίποτα.Οι φτηνιάρες μύτες τρώγονται όσο και να προσέχεις ακόμα και στο 3ωρο χρήσης!
Η μύτη καθαρίζεται ΜΟΝΟ με το βρεγμένο στο νερό σφουγγαράκι,οι πλακέτες/καλώδια καθαρίζονται με ασετόν ή ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη,και τέλος.Μην κάνετε την τρίχα τριχιά,και η κόλληση με το μόλυβδο είναι επιβλαβής αλλα μή μου πείτε πως όλοι απορρίπτουν τα κατάλοιπα κόλλησης!Αν δουλεύονται όλα με μέτρο και τηρούνται βασικοί κανόνες δεν καταστρέφεται τίποτα.
Όταν περάσαμε από IPC001 στη δουλειά μας απαγόρευαν οποιοδήποτε είδος flux αλλά και θερμοκρασίες πάνω από 350 βαθμούς...Με ΟΛΟΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ μύτη κάτι γίνεται αλλά αν παλιώσει λίγο έχεις θέμα...Βέβαια στο τέλος του σεμιναρίου μέχρι και ο υπεύθυνος εκπαίδευσης δούλευε με Flux,γιατί απλά δε γινόταν!.Η πλακέτα καθαριζόταν επιμελώς με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη και πέρναγε Q.C. άαααανετα!...Το συμπέρασμα; βάλε flux αρκεί να μη σε δουν...

----------


## mtzag

για επικασιτερωση πλακετας τι χημικο προτεινετε ?

----------


## stylianos1

λεβεντιές καλημέρα και με το καλό να έρθει η ανάσταση  :Smile: 

βρέθηκα Θεσσαλονίκη στο μαγαζί του ιωαννίδη και μαζί με διάφορα καλούδια πήρα και αυτό το fluxoειδές 
http://www.tme.eu/en/details/wel.lw2...s/weller/lw25/
το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς ;............ είναι καλό ;......... μπορεί να διμηουργήσει πρόβλημα με διαβρώσεις κτλ ;
κλασικά θέλει καθάρισμα με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη αν χρησιμοποιηθεί επάνω σε πλακέτα ;

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> λεβεντιές καλημέρα και με το καλό να έρθει η ανάσταση 
> 
> βρέθηκα Θεσσαλονίκη στο μαγαζί του ιωαννίδη και μαζί με διάφορα καλούδια πήρα και αυτό το fluxoειδές 
> http://www.tme.eu/en/details/wel.lw2...s/weller/lw25/
> το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς ;............ είναι καλό ;......... μπορεί να διμηουργήσει πρόβλημα με διαβρώσεις κτλ ;
> κλασικά θέλει καθάρισμα με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη αν χρησιμοποιηθεί επάνω σε πλακέτα ;



Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά
Όπως γράφει  και στις λεπτομέρειες "can be washed down with alcohol based agents" καθαρίζεται δηλαδή με αλκοολούχα καθαριστικά.Άρα δεν είναι "no clean" και θα πρέπει να καθαρίζεται μετά.Στη δουλειά έχουμε την κλασική σολντερίνη για τα χοντρά και πενάκι "no clean για τα SMD εξαρτήματα..Στο τέλος όμως όλα πλένονται να φαίνονται οι τυχόν ατέλειες,τσεκάρονται όλα και δρόμο!  :Smile:

----------


## eikonikos

Γεια σας παιδιά, θέλω να εκφράσω μία απορία. Πως επικράτησε αυτή η πάστα τόσα χρόνια στα ελληνικά να ονομάζεται σολντερίνη; Αν δούμε τις λέξεις στα αγγλκά:  solder είναι η κόλληση = το καλάϊ  και flux ονομάζεται το υγρό που μπαίνει για να καθαρίζει τους ακροδέκτες πριν μπει το καλάϊ. Το σολντερίνη μπερδεύει δηλαδή παραπέμπει στη λέξη solder.  Αυτή η πάστα στην πράξη έχει το ρόλο του flux και όχι του solder. Γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να λέγεται σολδερίνη.

----------


## Satcom

> Γεια σας παιδιά, θέλω να εκφράσω μία απορία. Πως επικράτησε αυτή η πάστα τόσα χρόνια στα ελληνικά να ονομάζεται σολντερίνη; Αν δούμε τις λέξεις στα αγγλκά:  solder είναι η κόλληση = το καλάϊ  και flux ονομάζεται το υγρό που μπαίνει για να καθαρίζει τους ακροδέκτες πριν μπει το καλάϊ. Το σολντερίνη μπερδεύει δηλαδή παραπέμπει στη λέξη solder.  Αυτή η πάστα στην πράξη έχει το ρόλο του flux και όχι του solder. Γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να λέγεται σολδερίνη.



Α, εύκολη η απάντηση:

----------


## Panoss

> Γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να λέγεται σολδερίνη.



Δίκιο έχεις αλλά αφού επικράτησε η λάθος λέξη πολύ δύσκολο να διορθωθεί.
Πάντως, νομίζω, ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιείται, πιο πολύ χρησιμοποιείται το 'φλαξ' (ή 'φλουξ' ή 'φλaeξ'), ανάλογα την καταγωγή σου, αν είσαι από λόντον ή λίγο πιο έξω...

----------

